# Accuair elevel vu4 not working



## 2.0TLINY (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys so I'm having issues with my elevel setup on my mkv. A few days ago i tried airing up my car after a few days of not using it and my bags wouldn't inflate. It was in the middle of the night and cold out so I figured maybe it froze so I let my car warm up and tried airing up for more than an hour. The compressors don't turn on and I just hear clicking from the manifold. I left it alone and tried seeing if it would work today since it's warmer out but no luck. Still just hear clicking when I push buttons on the remote. Any suggestions?? Kinda stranded lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

2.0TLINY said:


> Hey guys so I'm having issues with my elevel setup on my mkv. A few days ago i tried airing up my car after a few days of not using it and my bags wouldn't inflate. It was in the middle of the night and cold out so I figured maybe it froze so I let my car warm up and tried airing up for more than an hour. The compressors don't turn on and I just hear clicking from the manifold. I left it alone and tried seeing if it would work today since it's warmer out but no luck. Still just hear clicking when I push buttons on the remote. Any suggestions?? Kinda stranded lol



Do you know you have tank pressure?


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

Using a head gun and try and heat everything up. What compressor and check valve? If it's the stock check valve from viair, chances air it's frozen.


----------



## 2.0TLINY (Jan 15, 2012)

No tank pressure, someone told me it's probably the pressure sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey 2.0

Give Shea, or tech guy a call and he will get you situated. 877-247-3696 ext. 1001. 

He will have you run some tests on the sensor over the phone and get you whatever you need. 

Jesse


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

I also have this problem when I try to air up after a few days do cold. What I did was fill tank and warm water trap/check valve. It was just because of cold but it is still a pain.


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

Figure out what kind of check valve your running, since the stock VIAIR ones freeze up so you'll need to heat that up and try and switch over to something like an SMC check valve instead. Also see if you have any liquid in your lines.


----------



## 2.0TLINY (Jan 15, 2012)

For me it turned out to be a bad pressure sensor


----------

